

European parliament set to call for break-up of Google in antitrust case - jonnyscholes
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/nov/21/european-parliament-break-up-of-google

======
mschuster91
That is just pointless. Remember the Leistungsschutzrecht where german
newspapers got a law passed which forced Google to pay royalties for Google
News excerpts?

Google just delisted them entirely, the newspapers saw a massive traffic drop
and decided to allow Google to use their excerpts for free.

In case this gets through, Google will simply close shop in the EU, wait for
the population to cry up, and after the EP/EC have realized their mistake,
come back again.

